# What is everyones favorite Aquascape?



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

I would like to know what everyones favorite aquascape is and pics if you have any.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine. 

It's the only one I can see in person every day and the only one I can tweak whenever the urge strikes. It's also the only one that changes before my eyes on a daily basis.

Sure, I've enjoyed lots of 'scapes and have "borrowed" elements and ideas from many of them. Virtually all of them were created by people with a better creative eye than mine.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Thats a great favorite tank.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

My next one

Old Chinese Garden by Pjan is the first thing that comes to mind.
Fairy Valley by DavidChow is a new favorite.

There are many others, there are a ton of great scapes out there!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Amano's 3000 litre Congo tetra layout in Nature Aquarium World Book 1 is still up there for me. It's nearly 20 years old now.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

That huge setup that Amano made. I remember seeing photos somewhere, but I can't remember where. The tank was so big, like 6 people were able to stand in it and it came up to there necks. The driftwood he used was basically a tree. It was like a little slice of the Pantanal.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Dave Chow's "Nature, Endure Forever" enchants me.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Anyone have any pics of these?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Nature, Endure Forever:

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=29&catid=93


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Great looking tank Jessie. Jeff what size thank is that i love how its a cube and set up like that.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Amazing Tank, huh.
Here's the info and link of the build,photos.

http://www.aquacube.it/aqua/en/speciali/ada_faberi_2007/intro_2.asp


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a link to aa pic of what I'm talkin about. This is without plants.
http://www.naturacquario.net/amano/all05/02.jpg

This is with plants I hope(I can't see the pic at work)
http://photos.mongabay.com/en/349Takashi.htm


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

That thing is huge. Guess you have to really go swim to mess with the plants in there. Wonder how many gallons that is? What a great tank.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't remember how many gals exactly, but I think it was like 5000 or 6000 maybe?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I really like my nano at work!


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Looks good. I would love to see it with a black background.


----------



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> I really like my nano at work!


Bsmith782, what did you do to create the sloped bank, and how is it holding? Do you have any more oics that you could send me? And what is your substrait?

Thanks


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

What do you mean "sloped bank"? I have the whole progression of the tank if you want me to send you the link.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

He's asking how you created the hill affect front to back.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> He's asking how you created the hill affect front to back.


There really isnt one. Only a tiny bit ascending from from to back. The Marselia Minuta helps hold the substrate together allot.


----------

